# A6M2-N?



## snowshoe (Jan 27, 2007)

I know this might be quite a stretch, but, am trying to find out if there is an A6M2-N (Rufe) on display anywhere in Canada or the U.S.. If not in North America, are there any museums anywhere that have one?
thanks
snowshoe


----------

